# To YOU or not to YOU



## filmjuergen (6. August 2006)

Nachdem ich ich mit dem patch update von suse 10.0 ziemlich üble Erfahrungen gemacht habe, stelle ich die generelle Frage: Ist das YOU update so sicher, dass es nicht andere Funktionen des BS lahmlegt, oder ist auch das mit Vorsicht zu geniesen? 
Ich habe bisher angenommen, dass ein update via Yast (blauer Eintrag) nützlich sei. Ist es aber nicht. Finger weg, würde ich empfehlen. Das liegt natürlich auch daran, dass ich als Grünschnabel nicht wirklich übersehe, was yast da tut und mit welchen Folgen zu rechnen ist.
Jürgen


----------



## filmjuergen (9. August 2006)

Weiss denn darauf niemand eine vernünftige Antwort? 
jürgen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. August 2006)

Moeglicherweise bist Du der einzige Suse-User hier der sich auch Gedanken ueber Updates macht. Suse ist ja eher so die Einsteiger-/Umsteigen-Distribution, und da hat man dann doch eher was anderes im Kopf als sich mit Updates rumzuschlagen. 

Eigentlich sollte man ja meinen, dass das YOU was taugt. In der Regel bringt ja Suse keinen Schrott. Zumindest ist das so was man so hoert und meine, etwas zurueckliegende Erfahrung damit, mir sagt. Nur war das zu einer Zeit lange for YOU und auch noch vor Yast 2, wenn ich nicht so lang.


----------



## Dr Dau (10. August 2006)

Hallo!

Ich kenne YOU nicht..... bei mir ist SUSE schneller wieder von der Platte geflogen als es installiert war. 
SUSE ist mir (wie so ziemlich jede andere Distribition auch) einfach zu "aufgeblasen".

Grundsätzlich sollte man aber jedes Update mit Vorsicht geniessen.
Schliesslich kann ein Update (noch unendecke) Fehler haben.
So wurden bei mir nach einem Update von PHP4.x auf PHP5.x alle Einstellungen aus der php.ini ignoriert und statt dessen die "default" Einstellungen genommen.

Fazit: vor jedem noch so kleinen Update erstmal ein Backup machen. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## filmjuergen (11. August 2006)

Ich betrachte mich ja auch als Einsteiger, der dankbar für die Distri ist, weil er so den Umstieg von WIN geschafft hat. Der Zufriedenheitsfaktor ist auch sehr hoch.
Aber: wo bleibt der Sicherheitsaspekt wenn man die YOU Empfehlung ignoriert?
Es beunruhigt mich nicht allzusehr, da ich ja mit Linux erheblich weniger gefährdet
bin.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. August 2006)

Was fuer eine Empfehlung denn?
Auch unter Linux gilt es Massnahmen gegen boese Menschen zu ergreifen. Dazu gehoeren zum Beispiel die Konfiguration der Firewall aber auch die Aktualisierung von Software, vor allem solcher die einen Zugriff ueber das Netzwerk zulaesst. Aber auch rein lokale Programme sollten nicht unterschaetzt werden was das Risikopotenzial angeht. Zum Beispiel koennte ein Angreifer ueber eine Schwachstelle des Webservers in's System kommen, aber erst durch eine weitere Schwachstelle in einem rein lokalen Programm dann root-Rechte erlangen.

Auch wenn Linux tendenziell sicherer ist als Windows heisst das nicht, dass man auf Updates und Sicherheitsvorkehrungen verzichten kann.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. August 2006)

filmjuergen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber: wo bleibt der Sicherheitsaspekt wenn man die YOU Empfehlung ignoriert?


Wer redet denn von ignorieren?
Ich habe lediglich gesagt dass man Updates mit Vorsicht geniessen soll/muss. 

YOU (so vermute ich) nimmt Dir lediglich die (lästige) Suche nach verfügbaren Updates ab und führt sicherlich auch die Updates aus.
Für das Backup musst Du aber schon selber sorgen.
Das tägliche Backup lässt sich ja auch per Cronjob erledigen (vor ein paar Tagen habe ich eine einfache Cronjob-Lösung genannt, für die man keine Scriptkenntnisse benötigt)..... idealerweise erstellst Du aber auch regelmässig ein Image von der gesamten Festplatte (man kann ja nie wissen  ).


----------



## filmjuergen (11. August 2006)

O,o es ist halt nicht einfach, da einfach nicht einfach ist. Ich muss noch viel lernen und das ist der Preis für ein gutes System. 
Ich danke Euch für die aufklärenden Tips.
Jürgen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. August 2006)

Nichts zu danken. Dafuer sind wir ja hier.
Ich wuensche Dir auf jeden Fall noch viel Spass und viel Erfolg mit Linux.


----------

